# tabellenbg immer mittig



## gremmlin (16. Oktober 2001)

Ok ne klitzekleine Frage.
1. Ich hab die suchfunktion benützt und hab nichts passendes gefunden ;-)

2, Mein Problem:

Ich hab eín bg-pic für eine tabelle.
dieses bild hat ne schrift drauf usw..
wenn ich das jetzt in 1024er und 1152er auflösung ansehe, dann is die schrift usw gut mittig.
wenn ich allerdings auf 800er auflösung geben ist es nicht in der mitte.
kann ich dieses bild irgendwie so machen, dass es immer centered ist?
Ich habe es schon mit diversen tags versucht...nur hauts net hin.

pleese help.(nicht so wie bei meinen letzten fragen ;-))
Gremml!n


----------



## kingofcomedy (17. Oktober 2001)

Hmm, bg-images für Tabellen sind immer ein Problem. Optimierst du das Bild für 800x600, siehst du es bei höheren Auflösung doppelt. Optimierst du es aber für z.B. 1024x768 sieht man bei kleineren Auflösung (meistens 800x600) nur einen Teil des Bildes. Eine einfache Lösung deines Problems gibt es also vermutlich leider nicht.

MfG

kingofcomedy


----------



## Nagual (17. Oktober 2001)

wer hat denn noch 800er auflösung  


sage einfach diese seite ist für 1024 optimiert


----------



## kingofcomedy (17. Oktober 2001)

Nun ja, darüber kann man natürlich streiten ohne Ende.
Bei der letzten Statistik, die ich gesehen habe, waren 800x600 und 1024x768 jeweils mit ca. 45% vertreten. Es gibt noch genügend User, die mit 800x600 surfen.

MfG

kingofcomedy


----------



## gremmlin (17. Oktober 2001)

Es geht darum, dass das eine Firmenpage werden soll, die für Ärzte diverse Porgramme erstellt, die online laufen.
Viele Ärzte in Österreich haben gewisse Schüchternheit gegenüber PCs und Internet.
Daraus folgt, dass sie eher weniger neue PCs haben als alte.
Daraus folgt, dass relativ viele eine 800er Auflösung haben.

Im übrigen sollte eine Firmenpage für ziemlich alle Browser und Auflösungen kompatibel sein.

In Hoffnung auf Vorschläge, Gremmlin


----------



## cob17 (18. Oktober 2001)

du könntest auch den mühseligen weg gehen:

 du machst 2 bzw 3 seiten über dein thema: je eine optimiert für eine Auflösung und mit mit hilfe von javascript könntest du die user dann umleiten.


----------



## addïct (18. Oktober 2001)

> wer hat denn noch 800er auflösung



ich hatte bis vor einem dreiviertel Jahr sogar noch 640x480


----------



## Dunsti (18. Oktober 2001)

eine Möglichkeit wäre folgende:

das Bild nicht als Tabellenhintergrund, sondern in ein <IMG>-Tag verpacken. dann könntest Du das Bild skalieren. (sieht net gut aus, ich weiß)

Du müsstest dann aber per DHTML (also mit DIV's oder so) das Bild hinter die Tabelle packen.

ich denke, so irgendwie könnte das klappen. 

Gruß
Dunsti

[edit]

ach ja, noch ne Möglichkeit: für jede Auflösung ein eigenes BG-Image, und das per JavaScript einbinden. (aber frag mich net, wie das im Detail geht  )

[/edit]


----------

